# I.S.O.



## Tiger_Lover (Jan 9, 2009)

What do you think about this comic produced by Vince Suzukawa?
I'm asking because I found it wonderful and wonders is someone share my opinion


----------



## mapdark (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it,s a very nice comic that is unfortunately underrated.


----------



## Yevon (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually I.S.O has become my favorate comic.  I love the art and story.  Right now the cliff-hanger the readers were left on is making me wish it was July so I can read whats going to happen next.  Sometimes the pannels can make you crazy, but it has its own charm and great characters.  All should read!


----------



## gero (Mar 3, 2009)

I just finished I.S.O. the other night, which was a treat because Vince Suzukawa basically got me interested in furry webcomics with The Class Menagerie. Some nice references abound, such as the name of the dorm, and the silhouetted cameo of a certain kangaroo. Even though there is a surplus of gay themed furry comics (not that I mind or anything), this one definitely stands out.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 3, 2009)

ISO is one of the (rarely) great comics churned out within the fandom.

Too bad people are busy fapping at Heathen City. <_<


----------



## mapdark (Mar 8, 2009)

*sighs* Yes .. The only comics that ACTUALLY sell in the fandom are the excuses-for-porn that are churned out weekly .

It's pretty pathetic.


----------

